# 9/03/08



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

9/3/08 
6 Tagged, one break off from a sailboat.


This pic was enhanced because of the sun. Thats why the line looks so thick.


















Yea, Im cast netting them????



























<div><embed src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_view_player?p=6a454d07e97c05e013f411" quality="high" scale="noscale" width="600" height="526" wmode="transparent" name="FLVPlayer" salign="LT" flashvars="&p=6a454d07e97c05e013f411&skin_id=601&host=http://www.onetruemedia.com" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/go/getflashplayer"></embed><div style="margin:0px;font:12px/13px verdana,arial,sans-serif;line-height:20px;padding-bottom:15px;width:600px;text-align:center;"><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link?p=6a454d07e97c05e013f411&skin_id=601&source=emplay" target="_blank"><img src="http://www.onetruemedia.com/share_player_link_image/6a454d07e97c05e013f411/601.gif" style="border:0px;" width="600" /></a><br/><a href="http://www.onetruemedia.com/landing?&utm_source=emplay&utm_medium=txt3" target="_blank" style="text-decoration:none;">Make video montages at <span style="text-decoration:underline;">www.OneTrueMedia.com</span></a></div></div>


----------



## inshoreangler95 (Jun 15, 2008)

Nice fish, great vid man!


----------



## JeepMike (Feb 4, 2008)

i'm gonna come spy on you!! hahaha nice work man. Good luck next day or so, keep yah head low from hanna!


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Ill have to research the fishing.*

I hope this little blow doesnt f-up the stock pond. I'd like to hit it a couple more times before the fish start hitting the surf.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

Great video,Ryan!!!


----------



## LONGGONE (Jun 2, 2005)

Great work there!


----------



## Pier Dweller (Jun 19, 2008)

Now, there's some HAWGS! Congratulations on a great day on the water Ryan,

PD


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

Nice video Ryan, love the song too.


----------



## Fishbreath (Nov 11, 2004)

Way to go Ryan! Great video!


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> I hope this little blow doesnt f-up the stock pond. I'd like to hit it a couple more times before the fish start hitting the surf.


yep id like to pull one into the blue banana boat before they're done.


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

Awesome. Great vid. Thanks.


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*Yea*



Jesse Lockowitz said:


> yep id like to pull one into the blue banana boat before they're done.


I think Im about ready to pull the red rocket on up there myself as well.


----------



## bstarling (Apr 24, 2005)

Man, I like the fishin pup. Does he eat those mullet after he catches em? He might need more Lab in him to enjoy fresh mullet though. 

Bill:fishing:


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

What amazes me is the light tackle you were using...

Those rods could not be more that 7ft 8ft max and the reels looked no bigger than Daiwa 4500 Emcast Plus or Emcast Emblem 4500.

Guess on a boat you don't need heavy heaver, just drop the line and wait. Being a complete landluber surfisherman, I would not know this.

Reminds of my days when I had a 20 ft Cuddy Cabin on Lake Murray catching 20-30 lb freshie stripers on 7 ft rods and 14 lb clear trilene and blue back herring.

Good job Man, that is so cool

Oh and PS, does that dog know what that Blue Crab is packing, arsenal wise,, I can just see me taking mine to the vet to sew up lips once a month,


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

Firespyder7 said:


> I think Im about ready to pull the red rocket on up there myself as well.



lemme know when, im down. hopin it calms down after this crap of a weather we got going...just 1 is all i wanna bring into yak then id be happy with them on the pier or sand 



Jesse


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*The rods, the dogs, the Drum.*

Two rods Ive been using have been 7' Rainshadow MB844's with Penn Slammer 460's and 30 pound braid (built by me-spinning). Another is an allstar XH I built for a smaller light rod for yak fishing but it has become more of a boat rod then anything. IT's built conventional and paired for these fights with a Daiwa Saltist 30.

The last time I went I used my lighter jigging rod (Spinning) with a slammer 460 with 30 pound braid. I was wanting to put alittle more heat on the fish. Everything has held up good so far. The slammers have held up better than expected with as much as I've put to them. The 360's ihave have caught AJ's, and blacktips, the turned around and hauled in flounder. The two 360's have also seen the bottom of the atlantic.
The Rainshadow rods have far exceeded my expectations as well. Ill build more of those some day.

The Dog, thats our girl August. She knows all about Blue Crabs. She probably wouldnt tangle with one again. SHe really enjoys ghost crabs, squirls, well anything that will run from her. Shes got some kind of deer hound in her and she loves tennis balls and swimming SHe prefers to only eat the bait shrimp with heads off.

Ollie, (the oldest of the two Kids) He's got some grey hound and leg hound. He turning a bit grey now and I think he's a little metro-sexual. He doesn't like to get his feet wet in the yard after a rain. He loves Live mullet and will goble them up before I can get them out of the cast net. He prefers his shrimp with the heads on.

They are great dogs though. Oddly enough, ollie loves the boat, august could take it or leave it. She likes the sand between her toes, er, paws. She also likes to find the rottenest crap on the beach and roll in it.


----------



## drawinout (May 11, 2008)

Fireline20 said:


> What amazes me is the light tackle you were using...
> 
> Those rods could not be more that 7ft 8ft max and the reels looked no bigger than Daiwa 4500 Emcast Plus or Emcast Emblem 4500.
> 
> ...


You have to love those penns!!! I was shocked to see a large school of bull reds at the mouth of the Chspk. Bay in July! 50# reds in July?? We were cheating though. We had a boat, and braid... Plucked one over 50 pounds on a bucktail.. Good release!!!! Nice fish Ryan.


----------



## SkunkApe (Dec 9, 2006)

I'll be down that way next weekend. Don't be surprised if you find some smelly dude sleeping on your deck at 04:30. :--|

Skunk


----------



## Rocks&Reds (Mar 15, 2007)

Very Nice! Thanks for the report.


----------



## Fireline20 (Oct 2, 2007)

I am going to have look into one of those Penn Slammers. I have Emcast Plus's (5000 and 6000) but I have notice that while their ABS spools really help slinging that bait and hook out there, the graphite construction of the body tends to sway back and forth when pulling in mod to heavy loads.

For that reason I was looking into the Daiwa BG series for their high reputation for being tough SOB's on the water, I might now look into the Penn Slammers or maybe one each. I mean they look very similar, even up close, with the tell tell give away of the mahogony handle tip on the Daiwa BG


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

*No problem*




SkunkApe said:


> I'll be down that way next weekend. Don't be surprised if you find some smelly dude sleeping on your deck at 04:30. :--|
> 
> Skunk


We'll roll you right of the edge with all the other smelly dudes. Hope you dont mind the flies.


----------



## eb angler (Oct 26, 2005)

Ryan,

Great video! Where were you guys fishing?


----------



## Ryan Y (Dec 1, 2005)

The ICW....This earthbound?


----------



## eb angler (Oct 26, 2005)

It's me! Where on the ICW are you finding drum that big? Down here?


----------

